# HI



## jenjens123

Hi im 15 and been with my boyfriend 12months and we have just found out i am 3 months pregnant. We are both doing well at school and are concerned about the future. Please help.


----------



## leeanne

Have you told your parents yet?

If not, I would advise to do that as soon as possible honey.


----------



## polo_princess

What is it that your concerned about? I take it that your pregnancy is unplanned?


----------



## moomin_troll

Welcome to the site :) do you both want to keep the baby?no matter how old you are its always a good thing to think about your options


----------



## jenjens123

If told my parents and they say its our choice. the pregnancy is unplanned and we are still decidin about whether we should keep the baby. What do you think???


----------



## moomin_troll

well its good that you have told your parents and that they are being supportive which is more than my mum was at first lol and i was 19 when i found out i was pregnant.

These days there are ways and means to help you still get your education if you dont have a termination.

For a 15yr old you seem to be thinking about this and dealing with it very well.

We cant tell you what to do just ask yourself do you want a baby? its something you and you partner really need to talk about fast before its too late.


----------



## jenjens123

me and my partner have been discussing it and decided that we r going to keep the baby and bring it up as best as possible.


----------



## moomin_troll

if you feel you are both ready for this then congrats and im sure if you ever need to chat or any advice me and the lovely ladies on here will help as best we can :)


----------



## jenjens123

we really excited but nervous. how are you comin with your pregnancy. We r slightly concerned about financial problems.


----------



## Mummy2B1806

Hello hun & welcome, 
Its good 2 hear u have told ur parent and im glad they are being supportive!
I wish u all the best with ur pregnancy and remember we are always here if u need to talk about anyhting,

:hug:

Claire


----------



## jenjens123

one thing im struggling with is the morning sickness. I was sick every morning last week and it is getting harder.


----------



## moomin_troll

jenjens123 said:


> we really excited but nervous. how are you comin with your pregnancy. We r slightly concerned about financial problems.

Im really nervous but also as time flys i get really excited but more scaredlol but my Partner isnt bothered yet it will hit him when i go into labour lol

Up until just recently starting my maternity leave both me and my OH (other half) work full time and we are always broke lol are bills are very expensive but we have managaed to buy him all he will need when he decideds to join us.
At any age having a baby is a very scary time


----------



## jenjens123

One thing i am struggling with is morning sicknees. I was sick every morning last week and it is getting harder. I am going to book my first scan 2moz.


----------



## moomin_troll

i hated morning sickness i had it all day everyday lol up until i was 13 weeks then it went and came back around 17 weeks. One thing i will say is make sure you get lots of sleep as i am always so tired lol and to help you sleep a pillow between your knees haha

i dont have any cures for getting rid of sickness tho nothing helped me :(

And good luck at your scan its so weird seeing your baby on the screen moving around it didnt seem real for me


----------



## jenjens123

ok thanks, were not sure were we are going to live during the pregnancy and after but both sets of parents are being supportive


----------



## jenjens123

When did u start to show and have a bump


----------



## moomin_troll

i had a tiny bump starting around 12 weeks and it became noticeable around 15 weeks thats when i felt his first kick by 20 weeks i had a small neat bump now im 30 weeks my bump isnt huge but its big lol

You could go to the council and see what kind of help you can get off them but i think it might be best if you stay at home for as long as you can so its easier for you to continue with your education although they might send you to college to finish high school where they have a nursery for your baby


----------



## jenjens123

im only 3 months and i get so tired which is draining me


----------



## moomin_troll

i was knackered in my first trimester and its supposed to get better in the second but for me ive just got more and more tired,im so glad i can stay in bed all day for afew weeks. I really wanted to do yoga and as times gone on i wish i started earlier i bought a dvd 6 weeks ago and havent opened it yet so i would suggest if your interested after 14 weeks start doing exercise it will help support your back because mine is constantly killing me lol and it will help with labour


----------



## lfc_sarah

The sickness subsides babe

Congratulations if your keeping the baby :)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Heya Jen :D 
Welcome to BnB an congrats on bein pregnant! 
Am 16 + due to give birth this week! :D:D 
Things are hard at first but they so definitely worth it, i've still got morning sickness (propa drag isnt it lol) 
Good to hear your family + OH are being supportive! you will make a great mummy! 

xx


----------



## cuddles314

Welcome to B&B! Everyone here is so friendly and helpful so please ask anything which you may be worried or unsure about. 
It's really good that you have the support of both yours and your boyfriend's parents, as they can perhaps help you until you are able to find a place of your own, and support yourselves.
I'm housing support worker and work with homeless teenagers under the age of 19. Although you wouldn't be able to approach your local council for assistance until you are 16, you can get help from social services before this. 
If you need any advice feel free to send me a message hun.
xx
:hug:


----------



## jenjens123

Hi i had my first scan today.

My mum had had twin girls 5 years ago and i have twin cousins. This is why i was concerned about the amount of morning sickness i was getting and the amount of weight i had gained.

Me and my OH were informed that we are expecting twins, we knew there was a chance but now we are quite nervous.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Oooh congratulations :D xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

jenjens123 said:


> Hi i had my first scan today.
> 
> My mum had had twin girls 5 years ago and i have twin cousins. This is why i was concerned about the amount of morning sickness i was getting and the amount of weight i had gained.
> 
> Me and my OH were informed that we are expecting twins, we knew there was a chance but now we are quite nervous.


You will both be fine :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

ooh congrats :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations! xx


----------



## mBLACK

Hey, I'm 15 years old and pregnant too (found out I was pregnant when I was 14). In all honesty, nobody can decide what to do but you. Good luck deciding, but just understand that if you do decide to keep this baby this is forcing you to be an adult for the rest of your life, you will no longer live for yourself, but for this little one your body is creating. There are a ton of support groups and services that help teenage parents so they can continue to graduate and (hopefully) stay financially stable in the future.
:hug:

If you need anything don't hesitate to PM me, I'm always around somewhere.


----------



## mBLACK

Sorry, I have a bad habit of posting before reading the end of the thread. Congratulations, you will make a wonderful mother.:hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

:) Grats hunnie


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats, good luck and have a healthy pregnancy


----------



## jenjens123

Thanks for all the support 
Im so excited about 2009.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## beckynbump25

congrats on twins!!
how ever difficult it may seem one baby is hard enough but it always works out in the end good luck!!
hope you have a healthy yet enjoyable pregnancy dispite the morning sickness hehe 
need to chat pm me any time xx


----------



## nikky0907

Double congratulations! :)


----------



## jenjens123

im so scared i had another scan today to confirm the twins were growin fine. The doctors thoght they could hear 4 heart beats encluding mine. And want me to go back tomorrow to see if i am actually expecting triplets. What am i going to do im 15 years old and 4 months pregnant and already findin a struggle. My OH says he doesnt mind what happens. It was going to be a struggle finacial with twins net alone triplets. I wanted a natural birth so that might not happen if it is triplets. Also the doctor thoght he saw 3 babies and u can kinda c it on the scan pics aswell. I dont know if im ready to have 3 babies.:hug:


----------



## beckynbump25

Don't worry im sure it will be fine!
aslongs you've got support from family and friends im sure everythink will be okay
although i would be crappin myself aswell hehe.
glad evrythings okay how ever many there are.
keep up updated:D xxx


----------



## Connorsmom612

jenjens123 said:


> im so scared i had another scan today to confirm the twins were growin fine. The doctors thoght they could hear 4 heart beats encluding mine. And want me to go back tomorrow to see if i am actually expecting triplets. What am i going to do im 15 years old and 4 months pregnant and already findin a struggle. My OH says he doesnt mind what happens. It was going to be a struggle finacial with twins net alone triplets. I wanted a natural birth so that might not happen if it is triplets. Also the doctor thoght he saw 3 babies and u can kinda c it on the scan pics aswell. I dont know if im ready to have 3 babies.:hug:

Wow! I think that's great news! I know that it seems to be overwhelming now but how many people can honestly say that they conceived triplets naturally! 

I'm not sure where you live but I'm sure that your government has financial support that you can apply for. If you want I can do some research and maybe help you find a support system. I just don't know where you live so I can't help you until I know.

Can you post the scan picture?

Can your/OH's parents help you guys out?


----------



## leedsforever

wow triplets??? do you have mulitples in your family??

good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I'll tell you something hun, you've got your head screwed on for a 15 year old, you and your boyfriend both seem very responsible with your choice and everything :)
Well done and congratulations :)
As I've been told, no-one is ever financially ready for a baby... well unless you're Victoria Beckham :rofl:
There's loads of help out there for you whilst you're in eduaction and when you're not.
I'm not going to deny it'll be a struggle, but it'll be worth it and I'm sure you'll cope :cloud9:
Really do hope everything works out for you both and we're always here if you fancy a chat.
Keep us up to date with your pregnancy hun


----------



## Sarah-Jane

Opening my mouth before reading the other pages here, sorry hun lol
Bleeding hell!! Triplets! Wow!
That's mad haha congratulations :)
Aww, really do hope everything works out for you and you're 3 little ones hehe


----------



## jenjens123

went for anther scan today and they confirmed it is triplets. i dont have a scanner or anything so unfortunatly i can show u the scan pictures. I cant believe im havin 3 i was scared when i found out i was pregnant but now im havin 3.


----------



## jenjens123

me and my boyfriend have decided that im not going to return to school in september due to expecting triplets. We believe it will be alot of effort especially as i will be 5 months pregnant. So i am goin to learn from home. We think this is a mcuh less stessfully way because during the last few months i ahve been informed by my midwife that i will need lots of bed rest and will probaly have the triplets prematurely. My dute date is the 12 janurary but the midwife said she wouldnt be surprised if i delevired them near the end of december.
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## alice&bump

bloody hell hun!! congrats on the triplets! i think you'll have to check with your LEA about learning from home tho. i know in my area there's a sort of school for pregnant teens where you can go and you stay there til you're due to leave school. there was a programme on it a few weeks ago. they help look after babies and that whilst you're learning and teach you things you need to know for life aswell. hope all's well xx


----------



## jenjens123

my midwife was th eone hwo started us thinking about the subject she said that in my area the council helps to pay for me to learn from home. Shes said she willl put me in conctact with our lea for more information


----------



## Suz

WOW :shock: Your 15 and going to have Triplets? Is that even possible? 

:hugs: You'll have to share your scan picture :)


----------



## jenjens123

People have already asked me to post my scan pictures unforuntelty i ndont have a scanner so i cant sorry i would of done.


----------



## Suz

Do you have a camera? You can just take a picture of the scan picture and post it here :)


----------



## jenjens123

i will see what i can do 
im startin to get covered in strech marks already and im getting a bump.


----------



## Suz

Oh really! well you will have to post a picture of that too ;)


----------



## leeanne

Geez, never seen a scan with triplets before....would love to see yours. :)


----------



## polo_princess

WOW triplets!!

Come on girl where theres a will theres a way get some piccies up somehow im dying to see what your bump looks like with triplets!!


----------



## leeanne

Gosh, imagine being 15 and pregnant thinking you have one baby, then being told you had twins and now being told you have triplets. I'd be :shock::shock:


----------



## Suz

No Leeanne... Id be :shock: :shock: :shock:

:lol:


----------



## Jo

Wow i have never seen a tiplet scan, how exciting, please try and put it up :)
you must be so excited and scared all at the same time

How far on are you?, sorry if you posted and i missed it


----------



## Suz

OK :wacko: Now im really confused!

Are you 3 months or 4 months pregnant?

Please explain????




jenjens123 said:


> hiya I was just wondering how everyone is coping with the heat. Im 4 months pregnant with my twins and im finding the heat unbearable. I cant sleep at nite, im always sweating and after a short walk i need to sit down.How are u all coping. ALso my back aches and my legs do.Im only 15 and cant stand this heat much longer






jenjens123 said:


> Hi im 15 and been with my boyfriend 12months and we have just found out i am 3 months pregnant. We are both doing well at school and are concerned about the future. Please help.






jenjens123 said:


> me and my boyfriend have decided that im not going to return to school in september due to expecting triplets. We believe it will be alot of effort especially as i will be 5 months pregnant. So i am goin to learn from home. We think this is a mcuh less stessfully way because during the last few months i ahve been informed by my midwife that i will need lots of bed rest and will probaly have the triplets prematurely. My dute date is the 12 janurary but the midwife said she wouldnt be surprised if i delevired them near the end of december.




jenjens123 said:


> Hope everyone else is well


----------



## leedsforever

Suz said:


> Do you have a camera? You can just take a picture of the scan picture and post it here :)

thats what i do!! I dont have a scanner :)


----------



## alice&bump

Suz said:


> OK :wacko: Now im really confused!
> 
> Are you 3 months or 4 months pregnant?
> 
> Please explain????

glad i'm not the only one that was wondering!!!


----------



## Suz

:shrug:Where did she go???


----------



## leedsforever

I know its bad but as soon as I read... its def twins but may be triplets!! 
I started to wonder :blush: because of the last member who did exactly the same!! :shrug:
I do apoligise if Im wrong but its the whole hearing 4 heartbeats thing!!! My doc has never picked up 2 heartbeats when checking babs...!! I dunno :shrug:!!


----------



## jenjens123

im 4 months at the begginig of august


----------



## leedsforever

jenjens123 said:


> im 4 months at the begginig of august

but your due date is 12th january!! so you wouldnt be 4 months till 12th august!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Confuzzled as much as me girlies??


----------



## leedsforever

have you got confused with your months and weeks??? 
cos you would be 16 weeks now? But not 4 months for another 2 weeks :shrug:


----------



## jenjens123

This is my baby bump taken a few minutes ago - To everyone i cant help my situation it was accident. I didnt plan to end up pregnant at 15 it just did.
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Younglutonmum

Wow a triplet bump!! Amazing!!

Can we see ya scan piccy now? Dying to see it!! Never seen one before


----------



## Suz

Yeah if you can post a picture of your bump, you can post your scan....


----------



## polo_princess

piccies piccies piccies!! come on girl!!

Whens your next scan? Dont they scan you more often with multiples?


----------



## Younglutonmum

I think ya get quite a few scans with triplets

I read a womans autobiography who had triplets & she had a hell of alot more scans than the bog standard 2


----------



## Suz

:wacko: Where did she go?


----------



## miel

she just made a new post:) i think she is to hot right now to post a picture for you ladies!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Where's the new post??


----------



## miel

never mind it was her post form yesterday:rofl::rofl:
so sorry ...we may have scare of :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Suz

miel said:


> she just made a new post:) i think she is to hot right now to post a picture for you ladies!

:rofl: Well when your pregnant with Triplets must be hot....


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol just found it neway!!!

Oh dear hope we haven't scared her, i'm desperate to see a triplet scan pic!!


----------



## alice&bump

the midwife's told me she can hear my heartbeat when listening to katie's. it was dead slow compared to hers! you get loads of scans with multiples. my mates havin twins and she's had shit loads! she had the usual ones then has them every time she goes to the hospital just to check how things are


----------



## Younglutonmum

I want loadsa scans too :hissy:


----------



## Suz

Well she is probably looking on google for her scan pictures ;)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Suz said:


> Well she is probably looking on google for her scan pictures ;)

:rofl:

You said what I was thinking hehehe


----------



## Suz

Ok, Im sorry that wasnt very nice ...


----------



## nikky0907

Oh,for the love of....


----------



## Suz

:rofl:


----------



## leedsforever

phew thank god.... other people are thinking the same as me!!! :)


----------



## alice&bump

hang on, cant you only hear the heartbeat from around 16 weeks?? which is why most places dont put the sound on at dating scans? i know my doc tried to listen when i went but only because i didnt have a clue how far gone i was. and its highly unlikely that a heartbeat would be heard before even having a scan???


----------



## leedsforever

alice&bump said:


> hang on, cant you only hear the heartbeat from around 16 weeks?? which is why most places dont put the sound on at dating scans? i know my doc tried to listen when i went but only because i didnt have a clue how far gone i was. and its highly unlikely that a heartbeat would be heard before even having a scan???

thats what I thought.... and what I picked up on the last "triplet thread"!!

Also.... what are the chances of them missing a 3rd on her first scan...?? And then she said doc suspected a 3rd in the first scan :confused:


----------



## Suz

Well what is irritating to me is the fact that in every other post on BnB that she has made, she says I am pregnant with Twins or Triplets and 15 years.... EVERY last post. Someone who is not playing Candy Land the Make Believe Pregnancy version would not say that in EVERY post.


----------



## alice&bump

if you've had your dating scan at 12/13 weeks they still wont get you back till 20 weeks even with multiples. i have to say, i've had my suspicions since i first read. god we're a bunch of cynical old ladies!!


----------



## chefamy1122

I am really glad I am not the only one that was shaking her head and saying "huh"??


----------



## leedsforever

I noticed that too Suz!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

alice&bump said:


> if you've had your dating scan at 12/13 weeks they still wont get you back till 20 weeks even with multiples. i have to say, i've had my suspicions since i first read. god we're a bunch of cynical old ladies!!


We have just been burned before, thats all! Our radar is up!


----------



## leedsforever

chefamy1122 said:


> alice&bump said:
> 
> 
> if you've had your dating scan at 12/13 weeks they still wont get you back till 20 weeks even with multiples. i have to say, i've had my suspicions since i first read. god we're a bunch of cynical old ladies!!
> 
> 
> We have just been burned before, thats all! Our radar is up!Click to expand...

It wasnt that long ago either!!! And it was the triplet story as well!!


----------



## nikky0907

You see ,I disagree with you guys.

I belive that she is pregnant and the doctors are discovering another on in there as we speak.
Sextuplets actually.

Hang in there! We are all there for you!


----------



## Suz

nikky0907 said:


> You see ,I disagree with you guys.
> 
> I belive that she is pregnant and the doctors are discovering another on in there as we speak.
> Sextuplets actually.
> 
> Hang in there! We are all there for you!

:hugs: you know what, I think your right.... Sorry I ever doubted.... :)


----------



## Younglutonmum

I feel throughly ashamed of my thoughts now

Forgive me


----------



## leedsforever

:shock: Im sending myself to my room for being so cyncial!!!


----------



## nikky0907

It's a true sin that you girls have doubted this poor 15 year old who is carrying a litter.

I mean,what were you thinking?!


----------



## Younglutonmum

I don't know whats got into me I really don't

I'm just so bitter these days

Please don't let this change your opinion of me Anik :)


----------



## nikky0907

It's not my forgivness you need Kelly.

But the forgivness of those poor innocent 10 babies! The whole nursery that is inside this 15 year old's stomach....


----------



## Suz

:sad2: I have just bursted into tears with guilt....


----------



## Suz

https://www.supportgroupformothers.com/images/Babygroupcropped.jpg

I hope that they can all forgive us....


----------



## chefamy1122

holy crap Suz and Nikky you just made me burst out into laughter at my desk.


----------



## alice&bump

nikky0907 said:


> You see ,I disagree with you guys.
> 
> I belive that she is pregnant and the doctors are discovering another on in there as we speak.
> Sextuplets actually.
> 
> Hang in there! We are all there for you!

:blush: how could we ever have doubted her! you do realise these babies are all the next messiah as well! a gift from god, sending his sons and daughters out to us, thats why they mystically keep multiplying


----------



## leedsforever

Suz :rofl:

were so mean!!! :rofl:

She actually could be telling the truth?? maybe?? lol!


----------



## Suz

Well She could be, I have re-read every post she has made, and I doubt it... 

But here is an advanced "Im Sorry" if she is telling the truth....


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh god i'd so so die if she was

We should all embrace this shower of 10 babys & accept them into our hearts without doubt :)


----------



## nikky0907

alice&bump said:


> :blush: how could we ever have doubted her! you do realise these babies are all the next messiah as well! a gift from god, sending his sons and daughters out to us, thats why they mystically keep multiplying

:rofl: :rofl:

This is too funny!
And that picture! Little messiah's are cute!


----------



## Suz

Isnt that a cute picture :)


----------



## Suz

Oh Crap.... They have multiplied again :shock:

https://www.cybersalt.org/cl_images/1zzzzxa/b/babypots.jpg


----------



## nikky0907

Hide your Jimmy Choo shoes!The babies are taking over the world!

:rofl: :rofl:
Suz! As soon as you disappear for a moment I know you're up to something!


----------



## Suz

:rofl: ME????

Im a good girl :smug:


----------



## nikky0907

*waiting,waiting,waiting for Suz to post another inappropriate pic*


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh good lord :rofl:


----------



## leedsforever

Suz said:


> Oh Crap.... They have multiplied again :shock:
> 
> https://www.cybersalt.org/cl_images/1zzzzxa/b/babypots.jpg

suz you have me in hysterics :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## alice&bump

haha i almost weed myself laughing then!! omg how bad are we gona feel if this is true?


----------



## Suz

Im going to get demoted because of this :rofl:

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m8/Suz_0420/Image2-3.jpg


----------



## leedsforever

:rofl:


----------



## alice&bump

hahahahahahaah!! is the woman pushing it wearing a mask??


----------



## Suz

:rofl: no... I just think she has shades on.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh ur so so bad Suz :rofl:


----------



## Suz

I know... now im feeling really guilty :rofl:


----------



## leedsforever

just looking back at the posts she has made...

at 6.59pm on this thread yesterday she said about it actually be triplets....

at 2.09pm she said on another thread how hot she was and she was carrying twins!! No mention of her going for another scan.... which in my experience every woman is very excited about scans!!

Im just trying to jusitfy my suspicions!!

Also she never answered my question about her being infact not 4 months preg until 12th august!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Well spotted Kerry!!

Well & truely rumbled me thinks :)


----------



## Suz

Your right... She dodged alot of questions... Like Well if you can take a picture of your bump, you can take a picture of your scan photo.


----------



## nikky0907

She's not even a good faker...blah.


----------



## chefamy1122

but you must admit, it has been very entertaining... either that or we just don't have lives!


----------



## alice&bump

why do we get so many fakers?? not a word of a lie, someone from work was claiming the other week that her dad had got her pregnant. funnily enough she lost it as soon as work said she needed somethin off the doctors confirming it. not that you'd tell everyman and his dog if your dad got you pregnant anyway


----------



## Younglutonmum

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is messed up!!


----------



## leeanne

OMG! I was just told that I was carrying six tuplets. :shock:


----------



## chefamy1122

alice&bump said:


> why do we get so many fakers??

I think we get so many fakers b/c this forum is full of wonderful, supportive, and beautiful people, and there is always going to be some *sshole out there that will want to take advantage of kind people.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Oh god Lee-anne!!!

How ru feeling?? That must have come as a huuuge shock!!

(is that enough attention???)


----------



## chefamy1122

leeanne said:


> OMG! I was just told that I was carrying six tuplets. :shock:

Congratulations!


----------



## leedsforever

leeanne said:


> OMG! I was just told that I was carrying six tuplets. :shock:

nooo leeanne..... did your doc hear SIX heartbeats at 35 weeks preg!! :rofl:


----------



## Suz

School is out so some of the kids are getting bored....


----------



## nikky0907

Lee-anne!
6 times congratulations!
This is wonderful!
I'm so happy!
I think I'll burst!
I'm crying!
Congrats to Dan on his uper sperm!


----------



## oOKayOo

well call me charlie another thread about triplets and someone young .. shame she hasnt come back to comment back id like to see what she has to say for herself!


----------



## leeanne

leedsforever said:


> leeanne said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I was just told that I was carrying six tuplets. :shock:
> 
> nooo leeanne..... did your doc hear SIX heartbeats at 35 weeks preg!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Such incompetency by the doctors I tell ya!


----------



## leeanne

nikky0907 said:


> Lee-anne!
> 6 times congratulations!
> This is wonderful!
> I'm so happy!
> I think I'll burst!
> I'm crying!
> Congrats to Dan on his uper sperm!

Thank you honey! :hugs:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Good lord Lee-anne!!

I hope you're considering legal action!!


----------



## leedsforever

leeanne said:


> leedsforever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leeanne said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I was just told that I was carrying six tuplets. :shock:
> 
> nooo leeanne..... did your doc hear SIX heartbeats at 35 weeks preg!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Such incompetency by the doctors I tell ya!Click to expand...

well these scans these days..... they miss all these heartbeats!!!


----------



## leeanne

Younglutonmum said:


> Good lord Lee-anne!!
> 
> I hope you're considering legal action!!

Goodness, I didn't think of that! Oh my gosh, so many things to do now. Instead of buying for one I have to buy for 6!


----------



## Suz

oOKayOo said:



> well call me charlie another thread about triplets and someone young .. shame she hasnt come back to comment back id like to see what she has to say for herself!

Im sure she will have an excuse... They always do.... :)


----------



## nikky0907

It's easily mistaken for horses when you live in the country....I read about it.

So lee-anne,any names?


----------



## leedsforever

Suz said:


> oOKayOo said:
> 
> 
> well call me charlie another thread about triplets and someone young .. shame she hasnt come back to comment back id like to see what she has to say for herself!
> 
> Im sure she will have an excuse... They always do.... :)Click to expand...

SOMEONE STOLE HER LAPTOP!!!!! :):)


----------



## nikky0907

Her evil twin sister!!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

leeanne said:


> Younglutonmum said:
> 
> 
> Good lord Lee-anne!!
> 
> I hope you're considering legal action!!
> 
> Goodness, I didn't think of that! Oh my gosh, so many things to do now. Instead of buying for one I have to buy for 6!Click to expand...

Maybe the lovely ladies on here can donate items to you!! You need all the help, support & attention you can get now!!


----------



## leeanne

nikky0907 said:


> It's easily mistaken for horses when you live in the country....I read about it.
> 
> So lee-anne,any names?

hmm, they are all boys too. Can someone help?


----------



## Younglutonmum

nikky0907 said:


> Her evil twin sister!!!

Or maybe her jealous mother??!!


----------



## leeanne

Anyhow, gotta get back to work. 

Just thought I'd share my shocking news.


----------



## nikky0907

Younglutonmum said:


> nikky0907 said:
> 
> 
> Her evil twin sister!!!
> 
> Or maybe her jealous mother??!!Click to expand...

Her jaleous mother who is fact a surogate for her evil twin sister but in fact had an affair with her daughter's ex boyfriend and is now unsure fo the paternity?!

But then she though she had a miscarriage but in fact it wsn't a miscarrigae,her baby was stolen and now being raised by Portugese nuns?

And the she comes to a pregnancy forum to slander her daughter! :shock:


----------



## Younglutonmum

What is the world coming to!!!!

I feel this is all a sign from God


----------



## Sarah-Jane

Just read through the full thread, my laughter goes out to all of you haha
You've all seriously made my night, was just sat laughing at your comments...
Does that sound like I need to get out more? :rofl:
Anyways, thank-you all for amusing me :)
I had my suspisions about her because of her other thread but hey, I ain't got the guts to say anything lol


----------



## maddiwatts19

Golly you lot are funny!!
You do make me laugh!! 
& i need cheering up!!

Wow Leeane!! Lucky you!!!

You wait, Shes probably on the phone to her doctor confirming she's acutally having puppies, not babies!! :rolf:

xx


----------



## chefamy1122

maddiwatts19 said:


> Golly you lot are funny!!
> You do make me laugh!!
> & i need cheering up!!
> 
> Wow Leeane!! Lucky you!!!
> 
> You wait, Shes probably on the phone to her doctor confirming she's acutally having puppies, not babies!! :rolf:
> 
> xx

I was actually thinking kittens......


----------



## maddiwatts19

chefamy1122 said:


> maddiwatts19 said:
> 
> 
> Golly you lot are funny!!
> You do make me laugh!!
> & i need cheering up!!
> 
> Wow Leeane!! Lucky you!!!
> 
> You wait, Shes probably on the phone to her doctor confirming she's acutally having puppies, not babies!! :rolf:
> 
> xx
> 
> I was actually thinking kittens......Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## leeanne

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

If that were the case I'd have been done my pregnancy quite awhile ago. :)


----------



## ls27

.


----------



## polo_princess

You nasty nasty girls!!:ninja::ninja:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:rofl: :rofl:


..... she forgot to tell you... her and her boyfriend had actually never had sex, and she's a virgin......


----------



## Younglutonmum

:rofl:

The baby was a gift from god!! Its the 2nd coming of Jesus......20 times over :)


----------



## Suz

:lol:


----------



## leeanne

:rofl::rofl:

God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## lfc_sarah

Suz said:


> School is out so some of the kids are getting bored....

I would have never thought to do something like that when i was in school!!!!!


----------



## leedsforever

she hasnt been on since has she???

It really baffles me what someone gets out of this!! Also she posted a bump pic..... which has suddenly really annoyed me!! It seems at this point she stole it... :hissy:


----------



## mBLACK

?


----------



## mBLACK

What?*Confused*


----------



## Suz

Ive googled and searched and cant find the picture.... Cant even see if she has a photo bucket account because she attached the picture :rofl: But no, she has not logged on since. ;)


----------



## Suz

mBLACK said:


> What?*Confused*

The short story is, she is 15 and pregnant, then it turned into twins, and now triplets :rofl:


----------



## mBLACK

Ahh thanks for filling me in.:) Bloody hell triplets!?


----------



## CamoQueen

LOL, this thread is cracking me up!!! All those baby pics -- priceless.

Though I still do not understand how if you're going to fake an online pregnancy, and you don't really know how the whole scanning/heartbeat thing works, why you would pretend to be with triplets! I mean, there's only one really good triplet scan pic out there, and another troll already claimed it earlier.


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh great....another one.


I just do want to say one thing though that I noticed at the beginning!!

My obgyn found the baby's heart beat at 10 weeks when I went to go see her! And my ex-roomate went to another doctor at the same clinic and they found hers at 10 weeks as well! AND they thought there could be two because they mixed up my hearbeat and the baby's heart beat. BUT..I am having a tachycardic pregnancy where my heart rate is up in the 150s constantly so it was more difficult to distinguish.

Not saying that this isn't a bunch of shit, but it DOES happen because it happened to me :)


----------



## leedsforever

rae05 said:


> Oh great....another one.
> 
> 
> I just do want to say one thing though that I noticed at the beginning!!
> 
> My obgyn found the baby's heart beat at 10 weeks when I went to go see her! And my ex-roomate went to another doctor at the same clinic and they found hers at 10 weeks as well! AND they thought there could be two because they mixed up my hearbeat and the baby's heart beat. BUT..I am having a tachycardic pregnancy where my heart rate is up in the 150s constantly so it was more difficult to distinguish.
> 
> Not saying that this isn't a bunch of shit, but it DOES happen because it happened to me :)

I think its country variations... cos in Uk it doesnt seem *slap my wrists if Im wrong* that we have the heartbeat checked so early on before a scan!! First time my mw done it was 24 weeks I believe :)


----------



## Becky

Oh my i completely missed this whole thread!! 

looks like someone has some explaining to do!!

x


----------



## brownhairedmom

leedsforever said:


> rae05 said:
> 
> 
> Oh great....another one.
> 
> 
> I just do want to say one thing though that I noticed at the beginning!!
> 
> My obgyn found the baby's heart beat at 10 weeks when I went to go see her! And my ex-roomate went to another doctor at the same clinic and they found hers at 10 weeks as well! AND they thought there could be two because they mixed up my hearbeat and the baby's heart beat. BUT..I am having a tachycardic pregnancy where my heart rate is up in the 150s constantly so it was more difficult to distinguish.
> 
> Not saying that this isn't a bunch of shit, but it DOES happen because it happened to me :)
> 
> I think its country variations... cos in Uk it doesnt seem *slap my wrists if Im wrong* that we have the heartbeat checked so early on before a scan!! First time my mw done it was 24 weeks I believe :)Click to expand...


It could be because we don't get scans until 18 weeks??


----------



## Deise

Heheh..I gotta visit the Teen Pregnancy forum more often..lots of drama going on here!!

i love how she said that shes due on Jan 12, but her midwife said that she wont be surprised if she has them at the end of Dec. Newsflash, triplets=c-section and definitely not at 40 weeks.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:rofl: I go off and have a baby and miss all this! Thanks for amusing me girls.


----------



## leedsforever

well she never came back.... so I think our doubts were ok :lol:


----------



## xarlenex

She was faking? I was just wondering wat happened with her! Ah well, shame people have too much time


----------



## Uvlollypop

hahahaha!! you all make me laugh!

what a silly girl


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Riiiggght ok, some people have sad flippin lifes!


----------

